# 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝟭𝟮 𝗬𝗲𝗮𝗿 𝗢𝗹𝗱 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗶𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵 𝗪𝗵𝗼 𝗠𝘂𝗿𝗱𝗲𝗿𝗲𝗱 𝗛𝗲𝗿 𝗙𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗹𝘆



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝟭𝟮 𝗬𝗲𝗮𝗿 𝗢𝗹𝗱 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗶𝗼𝗽𝗮𝘁𝗵 𝗪𝗵𝗼 𝗠𝘂𝗿𝗱𝗲𝗿𝗲𝗱 𝗛𝗲𝗿 𝗙𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗹𝘆













*Jasmine Richardson*
*BIOGRAPHY*
*NAME*
Jasmine Richardson
*LOCATION*
Medicine Hat, Alberta, Canada
*MOTIVE*
Find a new lover and spend her life with him
*M.O.*
Stabbing
*STATUS*
Released on May 6, 2016
*BEHIND THE SCENES*
*ACTRESS*
Rebecca Lahanas

*Jasmine Richardson*, also known as *J.R.* is a Canadian woman from Medicine Hat, Alberta, Canada who murdered her parents and brother.
*Biography
*
In 2005, J.R. became interested in the goth group at her school. She started to wear black, and dress in her own desired clothing. People at her school remember being scared of her, and almost always tried to avoid her. 

The teachers at her school would often get onto her about what she wore and how she acted. In January of 2006, at the age of 12, J.R. met 23-year-old Jeremy Allan Steinke at a punk rock show. There were several people in J.R.'s life who disapproved of the relationship. J.R.'s many goth friends at her school criticized the relationship and claimed her parents punished her for dating Steinke, mainly because of the age disparity. Steinke had a history of violence, and once told his friends that he was a "300-year-old werewolf". He was often described as wearing a vial of blood around his neck, and some even claimed that he liked the taste of blood.

When her parents cut off the relationship, the two began communicating online. Both had an account on the website VampireFreaks.com. They also had an account on the Canadian website Nexopia. 

There were various messages to and from J.R. and Steinke out in public, but they've since been removed by Nexopia staff. J.R.'s page went under the name "runaway devil", and falsely said she was 15, it ended with the text, "Welcome to my tragic end." Hours prior to committing the murders, Steinke and some of his friends watched the movie _"Natural Born Killers"_, a 1994 film about two lovers who go on a massive killing spree. In the plot, the boyfriend [Mickey] had to kill the girlfriend's [Mallory] parents so she could be free of their control and live with him. 

Steinke apparently asserted to his friends that him and his girlfriend should do something like that in a similar manner, but without sparing her little brother Jacob. After being arrested, Steinke asked an undercover officer, "You ever watch the movie _Natural Born Killers?..._ I think that's the best love story of all time..." One night before the murders, J.R. began emailing Steinke. She talked about a "plan", that involved herself killing her parents, and it ending with her staying with Steinke forever. Steinke initially agreed to help her kill her family.

On the night of April 22, 2006, Jeremy Steinke had apparently snuck into J.R.'s house with a butcher knife. He was wearing all black, with a ski mask covering his face to prevent himself from being exposed. Both J.R.'s parents Marc and Debra were asleep when a noise woke Debra up. 

Upon getting out of bed and going to the basement, Steinke began viciously stabbing Debra to death. Upon hearing Debra scream, Marc ran down into the basement to try to fight Steinke off, even using a screwdriver, but he was unable to and was stabbed to death as well. J.R. runs to her brother's room, presumably at first to try to calm him down, because he was frightened. 

However, Steinke met her at Jacob's entrance to his room. J.R. and Steinke cornered Jacob, his last words were, "I'm scared. I'm too young to die." J.R. and Steinke decided they couldn't let him live, their excuse being that he was too sensitive, and it would be wrong to leave him without parents. J.R. fatally stabbed 8-year-old Jacob in his chest, and then Steinke slit his throat.

The next day, Jacob's six-year-old friend came by the house, hoping he can come to play. When he looked through the window and saw the bodies of Marc and Debra, he immediately ran to his house and his parents called 9-1-1. At 1:00 PM, the bodies of Marc (age 42), Debra (age 48), and Jacob (age 8) were found brutally slain in their home. Upon searching for evidence in the basement, police noticed a family portrait, the portrait contained Marc, Debra, Jacob, and J.R. Police immediately knew they were missing a family member. 

For more information, police went to the girl's junior high school, where they searched her locker. In the locker, they found a stick-figure drawing of a girl lighting a house on fire with her family inside and running to her boyfriend's truck. J.R. immediately turned from missing person to murder suspect. Police find J.R. and Steinke in the community of Leader, Saskatchewan, only 130 kilometers away from Medicine Hat. Both were then charged with the three murders. 

Eleven days later, police charged Steinke's friend, 19-year-old Kacy Lancaster, for being an accessory, as she had driven them out of Medicine Hat and helped them destroy evidence.
Under the Youth Criminal Justice Act, J.R.'s true name could no longer be released in Canada. Under the same act, 12 would be the youngest possible age at which a person could be charged with a crime. 

Only convicts who were under fourteen years of age at the time of the crime could not be sentenced as adults, and could not be given more than a ten-year sentence. On July 7, 2007, at the age of 14, J.R. was convicted of three counts of First Degree Murder for the killings. On November 8, 2007, she was given the maximum penalty of 10 years imprisonment. Her sentence would also include eighteen months already spent in custody, as well as four years in a psychiatric rehabilitation program, followed by four-and-a-half year supervision in the community. 

On December 15, 2008, Jeremy Allan Steinke was sentenced to three life sentences on each of the three counts of murder. His sentences are to be served concurrently, and he will likely be eligible for parole in 25 years. After being arrested, Steinke proposed to J.R., to which she agreed to marry him. It's unknown if there ever will be a future relationship between the two. 

In September of 2011, J.R. began attending classes at Mount Royal University in Calgary, Alberta, during what would be the final years of her sentence. She was released from the psychiatric institution in the Fall of 2011. 

In October of 2012, the police of Medicine Hat and its citizens were informed that her rehabilitation was going very well. They also claimed that she felt great remorse over what happened. Experts considered this genuine. J.R. is the youngest person ever to be convicted of multiple murders in Canada. Steinke had alternatively admitted to the murder while in the custody of undercover police officers. 

The charges against his friend Kacy were later dropped, and she pleads guilty to an obstruction charge. She received a one-year house arrest as part of the plea bargain and was then ordered to refrain from drugs and alcohol.
On May 6, 2016, two weeks after the murders' ten-year anniversary, her mandatory supervision was lifted and her sentence was officially completed.
*Trivia*

The book about the crimes is called *Runaway Devil: How Forbidden Love Drove a 12-year-old Girl to Murder Her Family*.
J.R. is portrayed by Rebecca Lahanas in the episode "Forbidden Love".
*External links*

Richardson family murders on Wikipedia









Jasmine Richardson


Jasmine Richardson, also known as J.R. is a Canadian woman from Medicine Hat, Alberta, Canada who murdered her parents and brother. In 2005, J.R. became interested in the goth group at her school. She started to wear black, and dress in her own desired clothing. People at her school remember...




deadlywomen.fandom.com


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Still totally with it. Head type, scintillating thoughts.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

hehe
good girl


----------

